# Internet durchschleifen



## Joel-92 (16. Juli 2012)

Hallo, mein PC (in der Signatur) ist mit einem Wlan-Stick mit dem Router verbunden.
Ist es möglich, das Internet an diesem PC durchzuschleifen und über den Onboard-Ethernet Anschluss auszugeben?


----------



## bingo88 (16. Juli 2012)

Ja, ich glaube das heißt bei Windows Internetverbindungsfreigabe bzw. Internet Connection Sharing (ICS) im Englischen.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (16. Juli 2012)

Ja, einfach auf die Einstellungen gehen vom Netzwerk und erlauben, das andere die Netzwerkverbindung (Netzwerkverbindung --> Drahtlose Netzwerkverbindung --> Eigenschaften --> Erweitert --> Anderen Benutzern gestatten, die ... [x] machen ) nutzen dürfen. Dazu musst du aber die Windows Firewall aktivieren, ansonsten geht es einfach nicht. Brauchst auch nicht probieren das umgehen zu wollen. Ohne diesen Dienst wird's nichts!


----------



## Joel-92 (16. Juli 2012)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Ja, einfach auf die Einstellungen gehen vom Netzwerk und erlauben, das andere die Netzwerkverbindung (Netzwerkverbindung --> Drahtlose Netzwerkverbindung --> Eigenschaften --> Erweitert --> Anderen Benutzern gestatten, die ... [x] machen ) nutzen dürfen. Dazu musst du aber die Windows Firewall aktivieren, ansonsten geht es einfach nicht. Brauchst auch nicht probieren das umgehen zu wollen. Ohne diesen Dienst wird's nichts!


 
Ok, muss ich auch bei meinem G Data Internet Security 2013 was umstellen? Da ist auch eine Firewall integriert. 
Kann ich dann einfach in den Netzwerkanschluss des PCs ein LAN-Kabel einstecken und das andere Ende des LAN-Kabels in den Ethernet-Anschluss des Fernsehers einstecken?


----------

